# Walnut burl



## MikeMD (Feb 9, 2014)

Okay, not exactly a "completed" project, but an almost completed roughout... (the core hasn't been roughed yet).

Long story short, I cut a walnut burl off a tree today. Got it home, and sealed it. I was supposed to go to dinner with the in-laws tonight, but it was cancelled because of the snow. So, I had at the burl!

The burl was 24" at the longest and 18" across. So, the largest blank I could get out of it was 18". I cored it (once so far...I might core the core.

Roughout is 17 3/4" across by about 6" deep (IIRC). Lots of bark inclusions, lots of sapwood, some heartwood. I've been having some issues uploading pics...Each time I go to load another pic, instead of the loading window remembering where in "My Pictures" I was, it takes me all the way back to "Documents", so, loading multiple pics takes a long time. Here are a few.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 9, 2014)

That looks like it will be awesome when it's finished !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2014)

That is beautifully ugly for sure! You scored on that burl. Hope your dust collector has a big canister...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW! That's awesome! Will be even better when it's done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 10, 2014)

Show off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2014)

You suck! I hope your fingers stay purple for weeks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it all you imagined it would be, Keller? Did I describe it well?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 10, 2014)

Dammit! I wish there was an "Agree+" button. Forget the weeks. I hope your fingers STAY purple.

I can't wait to see that one finished, Mike. It can't be anything but beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, Dane. I hate to disappoint you and Keller, but two things: There really wasn't THAT much heartwood to "purple up" my fingers; and secondly, I wear a glove on my tool rest hand. So, my fingers are clean. Well, as clean as farm hands can be. Not sure if purple shows through permadirt...

Here are a couple of pics of the middle core (all cleaned up). It ended up 13". I like this one. I also did a small core that ended up 8.5". No pics of that. Too much time to navigate my computer each time to load a pic. Picture the middle core...but smaller.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

I would take purple fingers for a couple of weeks in exchange for that. Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 10, 2014)

I think we need a new rule that stuff like that can't be posted I want to go cry and throw all my little bowls away. SHOW OFF. Seriously. That is awesome. Good job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> I would take purple fingers for a couple of weeks in exchange for that. Beautiful wood.



I agree Kevin; I would let you have purple fingers for a couple of weeks or even longer if he would send me tat beautiful bowl. 

Mike that's one fine piece of walnut and I have no doubt you'll do it justice. Thanks for the fix.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice bowl.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 10, 2014)

Holy crap Mike! That is absolutely stunning. I can't wait to see the finished piece. I hope you keep us updated with pics as you go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Feb 10, 2014)

GAH! This is why I need a bigger lathe!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful piece Mike, I'm jealous! Keep up the good work and send mo' pics. I'm sure it's going to be awesome!

What kind of lathe are you spinning on?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, Norm. My lathe is a homebuilt of sorts. A friend built the headstock, tailstock, and banjo. The bed is an extension bed from a PM4224. I had to build the second leg (extension beds come with one leg). In the pic, it is the leg closest to you. Put a VFD, remote box (FWD/STOP/REV, potentiometer, and E-Stop), and a 2 hp Baldor motor on it. Sandblasted the bed, painted the whole thing. Anyone that comes over and turns on it, signs it! The tailstock is a prototype and is being rebuilt. It works fine, but on really heavy pieces (over 20") it just isn't quite enough.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm sticking with my original statement... You suck!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## misfire (Feb 11, 2014)

Holy crap! That is an awesome chunk of wood. Don't know you well enough to say "you suck" like the others. But I can think it can't I?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 11, 2014)

Gaaaagh! A clean shop! (Nature abhors a clean shop!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 11, 2014)

Lee, although Keller and I are friends, in my book, anyone can tell anyone else they "suck" when it is in a good way... So, have at it.

Michael, HA!...a clean shop. Yeah, about that. This pic was taken shortly after completing the lathe. The lathe area (and the rest of the shop) are nowhere NEAR clean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 11, 2014)

That is totally beast! Turning sweet bowls on that BA home built lathe! You do suck! 
Keep up the good work man and thanks for the pics


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 12, 2014)

So let me see if I've got this right......you cut a 24" burl off of some guys tree, and tell him that you'll turn him a pen out of it????
Keller is right, YOU DO SUCK, and on top of that, have you no shame man?? a pen??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 12, 2014)

You know what, Steve? You're right... I suppose I could have offered him a bottle stopper instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 13, 2014)

All kidding aside, Mike, that should end up being a killer bowl. I think the majority of us are just suffering from burl envy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, kid all you want. ANYONE that posts a burl like this ought to expect some flack. Especially if all he offered the person he got it from was a pen!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Hey, kid all you want. ANYONE that posts a burl like this ought to expect some flack. Especially if all he offered the person he got it from was a pen!



Well if it was a Majestic Fountain pen.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2014)

Keller has never told me I suck. I knew he didn't like me. But Mike I like you and I can prove it.

YOU SUCK!

Seriously that's an awesome lathe love the story too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I have to agree with everyone else, YOU SUCK  I'm envious of that lathe, makes me want to run out and buy a Oneway 2436 or a PM 3520 right now! That is some gorgeous material!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 14, 2014)

Colin, in all honesty, the lathe has its quirks. But the capacity (and what I spent on it) make it well worth it. I'd love to get into an AB someday...but I'd have to give up 3" of swing! HA! Also, I'd have to drop a LOT more ching for that set up.


----------

